# Dunhill cumberland



## yehiagendia (Jun 11, 2018)

hello guys , i just wanna ask how much this dunhill pipe is worth cumberland group 3 , year 2002 in perfect condition , just wanna know how much is it worth and sorry if i am posting in the wrong section


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Since this is your first post without an intro I'd bet that somebody might come around later and answer your question...we have some very experienced pipe members here. The thing is that sometimes when people come here to knock at the door to hang their "flyers" doesn't mean the door will be answered. Become a contributing member and you'll get more than answers in return.


----------



## yehiagendia (Jun 11, 2018)

hey there cigary , english isnt my first language so i am a little bit shy introducing myself , thats why i didnt want my post to be long to avoid mistakes.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Being shy isn't a negative thing....we have a lot of people as Members who are shy but still want to contribute in other ways. One doesn't have to open up their lives and personal info to get their questions answered...but sometimes Google or Internet searches will give you what you want as far as getting an answer.


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

It's worth what you can sell it for. Set a reserve you want and ebay it. If nobody wants it, re-list. If nobody wants it after a few trys, just keep it, or gift it out to somebody.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dunhill are great pipes, I don’t own a Dunhill but most new Dunhill pipes run $400 and up... we have 3 or 4 pipers here that smoke Dunhills regularly.
Good luck


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Since this is your first post without an intro I'd bet that somebody might come around later and answer your question...we have some very experienced pipe members here. The thing is that sometimes when people come here to knock at the door to hang their "flyers" doesn't mean the door will be answered. Become a contributing member and you'll get more than answers in return.


Gary, it's wonderful seeing your posts again. I hope this is a good sign!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@yehiagendia, the best way to figure out whether the price is reasonable is to try to compare it online with other 2000 vintage group 3 cumberlands in very good condition. You may have already done this but check out the estate section of large sites like smoking pipes.com but also specialized sites like pipes2smoke, and reputable eBay sellers, like Pipestud and Treasure Pipes. Unless the shape is rare and highly desirable, I would guess that the type, size and condition are the relevant criteria. Horns are an esoteric taste so may not bring a premium.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

2018, gents, 2018.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

The tightwad is is too cheap to reply to current threads.... LMAO


----------

